# Mackrell



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I love Mackrell been having 3-4 fillets a day for the past week as I'm looking to gain weight.

Is this a good fish to eat while trying to gain and is eating 3-4 fillets a day healthy

Per 100g

361 kcal

Protein 19.7g

Carbs 0.5g of which sugsrs 0.1g

Fat 31g saturates 13.7g, mono-unsaturates 9.4g, poly 8.0g, of which total omega 3 6.1g, of which EPA & DHA 5.4g


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i switched to mackeral over tuna. tastes better and not much diff in values


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Its good stuff. 4 fillets is quite a lot in terms of fat intake but if your diet can allow it then why not!

I could happily eat 4 a day but stick to 2 as I am already overweight.


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> i switched to mackeral over tuna. tastes better and not much diff in values


Nutritional values?

Tuna in water has no fat or carbs, just protein.

Although if you overeat on it you will get a mercury poison


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Mr White said:


> Nutritional values?
> 
> Tuna in water has no fat or carbs, just protein.
> 
> Although if you overeat on it you will get a mercury poison


Mercury poisoning is just a myth. I eat 10 tins aweek atleast and I havnt turned blue just yet


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

eat fish with a least one meal a day usually more as its easy to cook quick


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Irish [URL=Beast:2423381]Beast:2423381[/URL] said:


> Its good stuff. 4 fillets is quite a lot in terms of fat intake but if your diet can allow it then why not!
> 
> I could happily eat 4 a day but stick to 2 as I am already overweight.


Cheers I.B I was thinking 3-4 was a bit much but I think I'll drop it to 2


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Malibu said:


> Mercury poisoning is just a myth. I eat 10 tins aweek atleast and I havnt turned blue just yet


Not a myth.

I ate 4 to 6 cans a day for 2 weeks.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Mackerel is a hugely underrated food WB...Im not a big fish fan in general but for some reason I love tuna and mackerel..mackerel have a lot of the really good essential oils(?) or is it fats in them,canned salmon is good too. And while its supposed to be a good idea to limit your tuna intake its still a good protein source. Theres a reason why the Japanese have the longest lifespan in the human race..their diets are mostly fresh fish. Sushi.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

its great down here, you get the stuff for free!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Same where I am Blutos...its bait for fishermen..ya can get it fresh everyday. Great stuff.


----------

